# AMAZING BRAZIL



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

Really amazing.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Paraty - State of Rio de Janeiro*

Located on the Costa Verde (Green Coast), a lush, green corridor that runs along the coastline of the state of Rio de Janeiro( south of state), in Brazil, Paraty (or Parati) is a preserved Portuguese colonial and Brazilian Imperial (1822-1889) town. Paraty has become a popular tourist area in recent years, renowned for the beauty of the town and the coast and mountains in the region.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Oh I forgot to mention in my previous post in this thread: I really DIE to go to Maceió. I think the city's beaches have the best waters in this country, the color is just wonderful.

And Paraty is also great, not so far away, maybe I could go there too.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ It is a Magic City!!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Paraty - State of Rio de Janeiro*

Paraty


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

Wonderful country viva the brotherhood betwen Brazil and Mexico !!!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Lençóis Maranhenses*

The Lençóis Maranhenses National Park (Parque Nacional dos Lençóis Maranhenses) is located in Maranhão state, in northeastern Brazil, just east of the Baía de São José, between 02º19’—02º45’ S and 42º44’—43º29’ W. It is an area of low, flat, occasionally flooded land, overlaid with large, discrete sand dunes. It encompasses roughly 1000 square kilometers, and despite abundant rain, supports almost no vegetation. The park was created on June 2, 1981. It was featured in the Brazilian film The House of Sand.

*Lagoons in the "desert"*

Composed of large, white, sweeping dunes, at first glance Lençóis Maranhenses looks like an archetypal desert. In fact it isn't actually a desert. Lying just outside the amazon basin, the region is subject to a regular rain season during the beginning of the year. The rains cause a peculiar phenomenon: freshwater collects in the valleys between sand dunes, spotting the desert with blue and green lagoons that reach their fullest between July and September.
The area is also surprisingly home to a variety of fish which, despite the almost complete disappearance of the lagoons during the dry season, have their eggs brought from the sea by birds.










Photos - tonygalvez, flickr


----------



## Andrex (Dec 27, 2004)

lucasjss, good pictures and congratulations. Please, go on. I'd like see more.


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Survivor 18: Brazil 

Tocantins


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*São Paulo*

São Paulo - Capital 









photo - KASchramm


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Those shots from Tocantins are stunning!


----------

